# CF moto



## NorthernRedneck

I had never heard of them before. Apparently we have a new dealership here selling them. I looked into them last week and they appear to be a well built machine. All bearings bushings etc are greasable. My neighbor at camp just bought one and it looks like a great machine. On average about 3k cheaper than a Polaris razor. I'm looking into something side by side as I'm having a hard time holding my arms up to even take a short mile trip with the sportsman 700 at camp. 

http://www.cfmoto.ca/


----------



## Melensdad

Chinese?  Korean?  Japanese?  Canadian?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Chinese?  Korean?  Japanese?  Canadian?


I believe European.  Unlike other manufacturers that carry a basic 6 month warranty this company has a 5 year warranty. They look good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I believe European.  Unlike other manufacturers that carry a basic 6 month warranty this company has a 5 year warranty. They look good.


Correction. They are Chinese.


----------



## GlacierSean

That looks like a fun machine. I had a 2012 Polaris xp900 "that I enjoyed" and that cfmoto looks almost identical. Have you looked at the Honda pioneer 1000? I have seen a few and have been impressed with their performance. They are nice, not super expensive and unlike the Polaris there isn't a bunch of add on stuff to buy before you can have fun. The only issue is that they are 2 or 3 inches too wide for the trailer requirements you posted on another thread.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. That's my issue. Either get a bigger trailer, or chop the back off mine and make it so I can go any width. As it stands I can only go 60" which limits me to the 500 or 570. Plus, around the campground I want something about the same width as a regular atv.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been doing some research on the side by sides out there. Seems most 3 seater utility ones are over 70" wide. That's too big for me. And I don't have a use for an 800+ cc quad. That's just overkill for basic trail riding, hunting, and around camp. The 500cc cf moto is supposed to do 60mph. From what I've read they are sluggish on the bottom end. I'm a little hesitant to go the cf moto route though as there aren't many people who have them. And parts may be scarce. 

The Polaris razor 570 has peaked my interest. My buddy at camp has one. I took a good look at his yesterday. Nice machine. There's also the polaris ace which is a 570 but is a single seater atv with steering wheel and rollcage.


----------



## JimVT

I bought a yamaha rhino the first year made.  they then sent wheel spacers to keep it from tipping.  I think it was 2004 and they beefed up the axles in 06. I put the 2006 parts on it.  it was a 660cc and plenty of power for me.
it is very narrow compared to the newer ones.  the back was rated at 400 and I put 800.
it is much better built than the Polaris ranger I have now. I owned a fancy john deere gator and if I were buying again I would chose the Yamaha out  of the three  and just replace bushings every year. oh,the ranger showed the same wear and needed new bushings the first year and it is rated  for 1000lbs.


----------



## GlacierSean

The ace will probably be the fastest and most capable of the vehicles that fit your size requirements. They also do a 900cc. But like all of the small wheelbase it will be tippy. I have seen a lot of those Yamaha out on the trail. People seem to like them. I think you already know but the Honda pioneer 500 is 50" and the 700 is 59". You could just get an xp1000 and do a bunch of doughnuts in camp and put the redneck in northern redneck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks for the info. I hadn't actually looked at the honda since most of the other brands were over the 60" clearance I need


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Since the side by side requirement is a result of my accident, my occupational therapist is putting together a proposal for my insurance company.  To make a long story short, I have to get a few quotes for what machines would be best suited.

Today I looked at kawasaki and Yamaha(both of which didn't have anything suited to my requirements.)  Polaris has the razor 570 that would work but leg room is a little cramped. I went back to the dealership that sells cfmoto. They also have arctic cat and Honda. I looked at the pioneer and while it's a nice machine the seat is like a park bench. Not very comfortable. The cfmoto zforce 500 which is like the rzr 570 still interested me. Just to the left was a cfmoto uforce which is more similar to the polaris ranger or Pioneer but still with bucket seats. It fit me perfectly and will fit on my trailer. 

http://www.mattasmotorsports.net/images/products/cf moto uforce 800 orange.jpg


----------



## NorthernRedneck

When I spoke to the dealership yesterday he informed me that someone else had bought the same machine last week. That guy was a double amputee below the knees. His side by side was fitted with special hand controls to allow him to operate the brake and throttle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The side by side is in the works. Just waiting to hear back from the insurance. I have a strong team on my side. My OT works closely with my lawyer and physio. They are strongly advocating for a side by side for me as I have a hard time lifting both arms at the same time to hold onto my atv handlebars and need back support. 

I must have looked at every available side by side in the city and keep coming back to the cfmoto. I like the zforce model which is similar to a razor but leg room is lacking. The uforce is basically a narrower version of the polaris ranger.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One step closer today. Looks like it will be approved by insurance. They don't have any in stock. So that allows me to choose the color. Orange or silver.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Hopefully it works out for you. Any idea how long it will take to get it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Approval should be this week then another 3 weeks to get it in. By then we'll be on holidays. So I won't have it till September.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you know it will be orange because you love krusties so much that you want to be just like them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One step closer to the moto. I've had to wait for approval from insurance to get it. My local insurance rep didn't have authority to approve as it had to be reviewed by specialists etc to see if I actually would benefit from the side by side vs my current atv. It's now been recommended by the specialists that I qualify for one. Just have to wait to get back from the trip now to sort it out. 

I already looked at the local dealership and they have one in stock they just received. Not sure which color it is. Either orange or grey. Both look good. Orange would be more visible in the bush during hunting season. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Great news. I just got the full approval of the insurance company to get the cf moto. Before we left for the trip they didn't have any in stock here and figured it would be a month to order one. While we were gone they managed to get two of them in. This one and a grey one. It's a 2018. I'm waiting to see if they have a windshield and roof in stock and for the paperwork to be completed. It's got all the bells and whistles. Power steering. Winch. Turn signals. Tilt steering. Adjustable seat. [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had it out at camp on the weekend but decided to bring it back to town. Since I only had one appointment this afternoon which got rescheduled I figured might as well take her out for a spin exploring new territory. At one point I was on the pipeline right of way crossing from one side to the other and got hung up on a stump. Good excuse to try the winch. It worked great. I am going to have to remove the back fender skirts though as they stick out past the tires and get caught when loading or unloading on the trailer. Otherwise she's a tight squeeze up the ramp but she fits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks GREAT!

I'm surprised it didn't attract more dirt. 

Usually on return from the maiden voyage a utv has so much mud on it you can't tell the original color!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. It's been pretty dry here and where I went was higher elevation with rocky terrain. Plus I didn't want to get stuck while out alone with no cell service. This weekend is the opening of bird hunting up here. I plan on being out in the bush with it quite a bit. She has more than enough power for what I plan on using it for. Supposed to top off at around 55mph. I'll find out eventually. [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I got the windshield and roof installed today. No pictures yet. The dealer said he just got back from a preview of upcoming models they are working on. Apparently their line up is expanding to compete with the bigger 1000cc machines arctic cat bombadier and Polaris put out. Anxious to see what they put out. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good with the roof and windshield. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. Looks like they have a track kit available now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacierSean

Your new machine is awesome. Looking forward to some pictures of your adventures. Maybe you can make Moab a stop on your next RV trip.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I'm loving it. Yours looks cool too. Two different beasts though. I need mine for slow hunting down side roads and around camp. It's a sweet setup. I may even install a little stereo system I have sitting in the garage originally intended for my old goldwing. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacierSean

What kind of hunting? 
Been chasing this guy around the woods all day today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. I used to do moose hunting  years ago but gave that up due to the crooked draw system we have up here. Now it's just grouse hunting mainly. Any excuse to get out in the bush. Driving 40+ year old roads all grown in. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went out bird hunting today but ended up just putting on a few miles on the moto. All good [emoji2] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll be taking the moto out on Friday for a special ride. Our two oldest boys are in scouts and will be hiking in 3km over a trail with their troop to a weekend camp.  Each scout is responsible to carry their own pack on the trail.  I'm going with a friend to haul in the tents and other miscellaneous supplies they need. We'll have the moto and his Polaris sportsman 500 hauling a small trailer I have out at camp. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As I said, I went out to help with our kids scout troop last night hauling in gear and supplies over a 4 mile trail. It was slow going. For the first mile the trail was wide. Then it got grown in and swampy in sections. I hauled my small utility trailer behind the moto. At the end of the trail there was a steep winding section. There were a few spots grown in that required a chainsaw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

With record breaking highs today and no appointments, I decided to text a friend at 6am to go hunting. We headed out to a road I'd never been to. It was a great afternoon in the bush. We even got a couple birds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I may look into tracks for it next year. I grew up snowmobiling all the time. I also spent 17 years volunteering running the trail groomer for the snow club. This might be a good way to get me back out there enjoying the snow. 


https://youtu.be/q2451sYtrxk

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Loving the cfmoto so far. Only thing I have to complain about is the loud exhaust. My buddy at camp has a ranger 570 that's way quieter. So I ordered a kolpin universal exhaust silencer to put on. It's supposed to reduce the sound emissions by 50%.  We'll see.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the exhaust silencer in. I still have to install it but it looks well built and comes with different adapters for different exhaust sizes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can't believe how I ever survived without a side by side. It'll go pretty much everywhere my Polaris 700 will go plus do much more. At camp, I'm using it for more than just cruising around. This week alone, I've hauled firewood, hauled the flatdeck trailer to move a shed, then minutes later had a kayak strapped on to head down to the beach as well as hauling all the towels pool noodles lifejackets etc. It may only be a 500 but for camp it's perfect.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went out playing in some tight twisty muddy  hilly rocky trails this morning with a couple buddies. The cf moto is one useful machine. Narrow enough to fit on tight trails designed for regular quads yet versatile enough to take hunting on old bush roads or haul wood around the yard. It tops out at 55mph. Yet has lots of low end torque in low gear to go pretty much anywhere. Some spots on the trail were very tight with only an inch to spare on each side of the fenders in between trees. A ranger would have never gone where we went today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So yesterday morning my neighbor calls me and asks if I want to go for a quad ride down the hydro line between our properties. We made it a little ways before encountering a low laying swampy area. There was already a trail pushed through but after the rain we got the day before, it was wet.

He went ahead to check it out but made it about 150 feet in before burying his quad in muskeg. I drove mine in 100 feet to get close enough to winch. I was able to stay on top of the packed bull rushes and turned around to get back out after winching him out. He got by me and made it back out then I tried. 

I made it almost all the way out of the hole before breaking through on one side about 10 feet from the higher ground. Yep. Buried it in muskeg about halfway up the door and over the tires. 

We tried winching with his machine but broke the winch cable on his machine. So we both got on his machine to grab a manual come a long and chain from my place. 

Picture this. 50 feet of my winch cable extended (couldn't get anymore out as the cable was bound up and my battery was low),  30 feet of pull strap, the manual come a long, and a 50 ft length of chain to reach the nearest tree strong enough to support the force of the winch. 

With a combination of him ratcheting the come along and me winching with my machine at the same time applying a bit of throttle, the machine was able to inch forward to gain traction and climb out. 

Fun day.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> So yesterday morning my neighbor calls me and asks if I want to go for a quad ride down the hydro line between our properties. We made it a little ways before encountering a low laying swampy area. There was already a trail pushed through but after the rain we got the day before, it was wet.
> 
> He went ahead to check it out but made it about 150 feet in before burying his quad in muskeg. I drove mine in 100 feet to get close enough to winch. I was able to stay on top of the packed bull rushes and turned around to get back out after winching him out. He got by me and made it back out then I tried.
> 
> I made it almost all the way out of the hole before breaking through on one side about 10 feet from the higher ground. Yep. Buried it in muskeg about halfway up the door and over the tires.
> 
> We tried winching with his machine but broke the winch cable on his machine. So we both got on his machine to grab a manual come a long and chain from my place.
> 
> Picture this. 50 feet of my winch cable extended (couldn't get anymore out as the cable was bound up and my battery was low),  30 feet of pull strap, the manual come a long, and a 50 ft length of chain to reach the nearest tree strong enough to support the force of the winch.
> 
> With a combination of him ratcheting the come along and me winching with my machine at the same time applying a bit of throttle, the machine was able to inch forward to gain traction and climb out.
> 
> Fun day.



get the tracks


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Maybe. Can't justify the cost. I mainly stick to old logging trails from the 40s for bird hunting and using it around the property for chores. Nothing too aggressive. I prefer to stay away from the mud. Also considered more aggressive tires and a 2 inch lift.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Maybe. Can't justify the cost. I mainly stick to old logging trails from the 40s for bird hunting and using it around the property for chores. Nothing too aggressive. I prefer to stay away from the mud. Also considered more aggressive tires and a 2 inch lift.



the tracks are nice for going anywhere, but you are correct in they are pricey, they also hurt the speed and fuel economy. maybe  you can find a used set at a reasonable cost. I can definitely go places with mine that I would have to dream about going without them. But maybe thats just me I get bored easily.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

2000 kms on it now and still going strong. Actually not a hint of a problem with it. And I use it. Not just typical trail riding. But down some grown in side roads where you can't see 2 feet in front of you. Through muskeg swamps. Down washboard dirt roads. It's handled it all. My one and only complaint is that the exhaust is loud and rattles occasionally. But overall machine performance is in line with brands like Polaris  kawasaki Honda Arctic cat etc.  It's very well built and tough. One mod I want to make is a solid aluminum skid plate. (Which I'm looking into).


----------



## Doc

Sounds good.   How is CF moto with dust?   My honda pioneer 1000 runs great and goes places that my RTV could not go (either because of it's weight or the tires I had on it or maybe both of those played into it).   The honda goes faster between trails and does not need to stop to shift from H to M to L for steep hills, but the major downfall is dust.  If it is dry the dirt trails will coat all passengers with lots of dust.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Sounds good.   How is CF moto with dust?   My honda pioneer 1000 runs great and goes places that my RTV could not go (either because of it's weight or the tires I had on it or maybe both of those played into it).   The honda goes faster between trails and does not need to stop to shift from H to M to L for steep hills, but the major downfall is dust.  If it is dry the dirt trails will coat all passengers with lots of dust.



Do you have a windshield Doc?


----------



## Doc

Sure do.   I have the 4 seat model ...I've read a big part of the issue is the bed is not solid due to seats folding into it.  the wheels throw dust up through those cracks.   It's never stopped us from riding, we just plan to eat some dust if it's dry.  Or after a rain we hop in and go go go.  LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dust isn't too bad with mine. My biggest complaint is that the exhaust is LOUD. When we were in s Dakota last summer, we rented a 4 seater kawasaki teryx 800 to go riding. Comparing it to mine, the only thing I liked more was it has a softer seat and is a touch quieter. I've gone into some tight spots with mine that most other utvs wouldn't think of going because they wouldn't fit. Just yesterday we took a narrow twisty hilly atv trail in to a lake. Up a narrow rocky path for 100 feet. Down a twisty narrow rocky slope which led into a muskeg bog. We didn't try the bog but with barely any room to maneuver, I did a 20 point turn inching it around. I also like the shorter wheelbase as going over banks and humps, it's less likely to high center.


----------



## Big Dog

Doc said:


> Sure do.   I have the 4 seat model ...I've read a big part of the issue is the bed is not solid due to seats folding into it.  the wheels throw dust up through those cracks.   It's never stopped us from riding, we just plan to eat some dust if it's dry.  Or after a rain we hop in and go go go.  LOL



My BF just bought a Ranger and he bitches about the dust all the time. I can’t say I’ve ever had the issue on my Mule. It’s a diesel at 30mph max and even running back roads (dirt and gravel) I’ve not had dust issues.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The way I see it is that in any utv, unless you have the full cab enclosure, you'll get dust. 

One complaint I have with the moto is the engine heat on warmer days. After a few hours of riding the other day, I started to almost feel blistering on my butt cheek as the engine sits right between the seats down lower. And all that protects you is a plastic shroud. 

So today I set out to find some soundproofing heat resistant foam pads to stick to the inside of the shroud. After driving around to every place that may have it, I decided to just resort to Amazon. I'm looking forward to seeing if it makes a difference. 

I also find the exhaust is LOUD so after doing some research, I picked up some steel wool to pack the muffler.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A few weeks ago I was complaining about the heat coming from the engine compartment. Today, I was rather thankful for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> A few weeks ago I was complaining about the heat coming from the engine compartment. Today, I was rather thankful for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



How does it do in deeper snow with tires?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not the greatest. Anything over 6 inches and there's no point to it. Sure, I could hammer down and go in more snow but I'd just be beating it to death. I have snowmobiles for deeper snow. Lol

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Not the greatest. Anything over 6 inches and there's no point to it. Sure, I could hammer down and go in more snow but I'd just be beating it to death. I have snowmobiles for deeper snow. Lol
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



Hard to haul firewood on the snowmobile, I guess you can get a sled for it. I miss the Suzuki very much for that reason.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've got a 6ft toboggan sled to pull behind the snowmobile for firewood and hauling camping equipment in to the winter cabin for scouts. Before we get too much snow, I will have to get to the back property at home to do some cutting. There's a couple dead trees I spotted last week still standing. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've got a 6ft toboggan sled to pull behind the snowmobile for firewood and hauling camping equipment in to the winter cabin for scouts. Before we get too much snow, I will have to get to the back property at home to do some cutting. There's a couple dead trees I spotted last week still standing.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



I have a lot of trees to cut myself, I bought a stihl ms391 with a 25" bar, it cuts great but it wears you out too. I quickly figured out I need a smaller saw for de limbing and the smaller trees. I think I will get the ms180, at $200.00 it won't break the bank, has an 18" bar and 1/2 the weight of the 391.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. I don't have any trees that would require  a 25" bar. I've got a husqvarna 350 with an 18" blade. Good enough for anything around here. For limbing and brushing I have a smaller poulan 36cc with a 16" blade. It's actually seen lots of wood this fall as I bring it along when I go hunting. Not the most powerful thing but it's light and I can have it in it's case and have it beat around in the back of the side by side. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I decided to go out hunting again today. Another 150kms of late fall riding. It was a couple degrees below freezing so I stopped to make a fire to warm up. Some good riding. Saw 2 birds. Got 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> I decided to go out hunting again today. Another 150kms of late fall riding. It was a couple degrees below freezing so I stopped to make a fire to warm up. Some good riding. Saw 2 birds. Got 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



I wouldn't want to be a bird in your area.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Well, considering that I started the season September 15th with a full brick of 100 rounds for the 20ga and I just opened my last box of 25 yesterday. Not many wasted shots either. So do the math on how many birds I've gotten this fall. 

Speaking of which, I will be out again in the morning looking for more. I'm on a mission [emoji41].  My buddy and I have been making all sorts of pepperoni bologna etc. So we want to try a run of wild game pepperoni or such and we need 5lbs of grouse to process. Right now we have about half that. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's about right
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was feeling better today so I took advantage of one of the last warm days this fall and went out hunting. I saw 13 in total. Got 5 (limit)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was the good part. The next part, not so much. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.








There's a nice road/trail I like to go down. You go about 5 miles before coming to a wash out. There's a side shute around the wash out that's easy to navigate. But about a mile further, the trail is all flooded out. There's a detour around the flooded area. I took it. And broke through a deep muskeg hole and got hung up. Out came the winch cable. I hooked up to a tree and started winching. As soon as there was tension on the line, it snapped. Oh great. I improvised and tied the two ends together and it held enough to winch me out.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> I was feeling better today so I took advantage of one of the last warm days this fall and went out hunting. I saw 13 in total. Got 5 (limit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the good part. The next part, not so much.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a nice road/trail I like to go down. You go about 5 miles before coming to a wash out. There's a side shute around the wash out that's easy to navigate. But about a mile further, the trail is all flooded out. There's a detour around the flooded area. I took it. And broke through a deep muskeg hole and got hung up. Out came the winch cable. I hooked up to a tree and started winching. As soon as there was tension on the line, it snapped. Oh great. I improvised and tied the two ends together and it held enough to winch me out.



The last 5 birds in the county


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Nope. I saw 4 after I had my limit. Headed back tomorrow for them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I shortened the winch cable by 10 feet where it was kinked and snapped then reattached the hook. This is temporary until the braided synthetic winch rope arrives. The 2" lift kit also arrived today. That'll be Mondays task. Installing the lift. 

Since I have a half windshield already and like it during the summer, I had been toying with the idea of removing it and installing a full one for the fall. But the $500 price tag was deterring me. So today I decided to measure the opening from the half windshield to the roof. 14"x48".  Good enough! I headed to the city to a glass place that also sells plexiglass and lexan cut to size and ordered a 3/16 piece the right size for the opening. To attach it, I ordered a pkg of 2" rubberized clamps that will fit around the rollcage and attach to the lexan. It'll be removable.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Installed the 2" lift. Here's before and after


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Front view


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rear view


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wanted to get out once more to try out the lift kit and iron out any kinks I may find. It performed flawlessly. Just an extra 2" of clearance makes a big difference. I went over the same rock that took out my factory skid plate and cleared it without issue. There's something serene about being the first one down a trail in the woods after a fresh snowfall. 

No birds yesterday so I believe this hunting season is done. I'll be working on the moto again today installing a piece of thicker lexan to fill the gap between the half windshield and the roof. I wanted to keep the half windshield for summer but also have the benefit of a full one in the fall as the wind gets cold on the face. They do sell a folding windshield for it but two things...1. They're all on backorder. 2. I'm too cheap to spend $650 on a windshield. That's what they want for them up here. So for $76, I had a glass company cut a piece of lexan the same width that I need and ordered a set of 2" rubber backed strap clamps for $15 on Amazon to attach it to the rollcage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have a favorite spot where I like to go hunting. Since it's an old logging road that hasn't been used for years, it's great for birds. I had been driving by an old chrome transport fender that was mangled on the side of the road since last year wondering what I could do with it. A couple weeks ago I was out riding and contemplating what I could do to fabricate a new skid plate when it dawned on me that the chrome fender I keep passing by would make a great strong skid plate. So I picked it up and brought it home. 

After pounding on it for a while with a heavy sledgehammer I got it flattened. I then cut it to length with a grinder and removed the remaining remnants of the old plastic skid plate then installed it using self tapping screws.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I may have extended my hunting season. Lol. The windshield brackets came in today so I got to work installing it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just finished installing a homemade windshield to cover the opening from the factory half windshield to the roof. Of course I wanted to try it out so this morning I loaded up and ventured out for 3 hours to hopefully see some birds. The season closes on the 15th. No birds but I did fill the box with firewood. 









The lift kit is working out perfectly. The windshield as well. I didn't exactly want to pay what they wanted for a full one so I took some measurements and went to a glass shop where they cut a piece of lexan then I used 2" strap clamps to hold it in place. To stop the two pieces of windshield from rattling together, I used foam weatherstripping. I can easily remove it with 4 bolts for the summer.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's been almost a year since I last updated this thread. The moto is still running strong at nearly 4000km on the odometer. Not one mechanical issue. Just regular oil changes and grease. I've done a few upgrades since getting it. First, the 2" lift I did last fall and the replacement skid plate (which has worked out great btw).  A few weeks ago I picked up a set of new used tires and rims. I had been looking for a while and a brand new set of anything with rims would have been around $1600 up here. I had stock 26" tires on 14" rims. I was considering either 28 or 30" tires. Someone had these 27" swamp lites on rims for sale for $750. They had less than 100km on them. Yes, they're only 1" bigger in size but with the taller sidewall and lugs combined with the 2" lift I previously installed,  I gained some significant ground clearance. 

I tried it with the new tires and they performed great however, because I gained height, it became unstable at higher speeds. I ordered 1.5" wheel spacers for a wider footprint and that did the trick. I can now hold it at 85km on a rough gravel road without sliding all over the road and fishtailing. And with the taller sidewalls and 2" lift, I can set my suspension to the softest setting for a smoother ride. 
Despite raining all weekend, I was able to get out a few times with a friend from camp. There's now 18 less birds in the woods. I've cleaned and deboned the meat and vacuum sealed it for later processing into peperettes. 5 birds produces 1.5lbs of meat. I'm aiming for around 10lbs of meat in the freezer by late November. Do the math. Lol


----------



## PGBC

Good thread.

Now 4 years later, how has the reliability been?
Any issues?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thx. Reliability has been excellent. Not a single mechanical issue in 4000km. My buddy got a Polaris ranger when I got mine. He only has 1100km on it and already blew an antifreeze line and a cv boot. And he barely goes off dirt roads. I go everywhere with mine.


----------



## PGBC

Good to know, thanks.

I'm not looking for a side by side, but am looking for a pair of quads.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another annual update. Lol. I now have 4600km on the uforce 500 and finally had an issue with it however I can't blame the machine as it was operator error and procrastination that led to a drive belt failure. I had bought a new drive belt for it last February saying "I'm going to change the belt as it's the original one before spring."  That turned into...."Well, I'll just be cruising at low speed around camp so I'll bring it out and do the belt before hunting season."  

Fast forward to 2 weeks ago. I went out on a ride with a couple other guys from camp and was fine while we were cruising down the trails but we came to a portion of main gravel road being used by logging trucks so we had to cover a few kms of it before accessing another trail. I had it wound out full throttle coming down a hill when the belt disintegrated. We pushed it off the road and headed back to camp for the truck and trailer. 

I tore into it at home and discovered this when I removed the secondary clutch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I got the shredded belt removed from the clutch but discovered a broken part in the clutch from the belt so decided to drop it off at the dealership for a rebuild. 

I reinstalled the clutch and discovered that I should have greased the splines on the shaft first to help it slide on easier. It would not go back on all the way so I had to rent a 8" gear puller to pull it back off to grease the splines. 



It is now back together and running great.


----------



## plott hound

ive been looking for a sxs as well and your cfmoto looks really good.they seem to be great value for the money.are you still happy with yours?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I love it. Are there things I don't like?  Sure. But that would be the same with any machine. I ended off this years hunting season at 5400km. For basic trail riding and yard work, the stock 500 is fine. I gave mine a 2" lift kit and 1.5" wheel spacers to accommodate taller tires. My biggest issue was clearance on some of the trails I go down getting over rocks. 

I believe they stopped making the 500 like mine though. They still have the same chassis for the 800 but the new 600 that replaced mine is more like the 1000 with a bench seat. But as far as reliability goes, I would put it up against any other brand. Remember that they all have issues and you could get a lemon no matter what brand.


----------



## plott hound

hey thanks for the reply,ive been looking at the 1000 with the cab and heater package.they are way cheaper then mainstream brands.are you in ontario northern redneck? cheers


----------



## NorthernRedneck

plott hound said:


> hey thanks for the reply,ive been looking at the 1000 with the cab and heater package.they are way cheaper then mainstream brands.are you in ontario northern redneck? cheers



Yep. I'm just west of the western side of Lake superior.  I've looked at the 1000. For the riding I do, the 500 is a perfect fit. I rarely use mine in the winter. And with the full size windshield, it retains quite a bit of heat in the cab area even without full doors. Speaking of heat, that's one thing I've heard a lot of complaints about with the cfmoto uforce is the engine heat. I had to insulate my center console which is directly over the engine to reduce the heat in the cab.


----------



## plott hound

your west of thunderbay then,ery nice! my plan here is to sell my argo,poor old knees dont like it anymore.since i use the argo for plowing snow the bigger u force might fit the bill. cheers


----------



## NorthernRedneck

plott hound said:


> your west of thunderbay then,ery nice! my plan here is to sell my argo,poor old knees dont like it anymore.since i use the argo for plowing snow the bigger u force might fit the bill. cheers



Actually a 12 minute drive west of thunder bay. Lots of old overgrown logging roads around to ride on. Many are now barely wider than the uforce from being overgrown.


----------



## plott hound

12 minutes from thunderbay would be nice,boy i love it up there.spent lots of time east of you in a little town called jellicoe,was lucky to have friends there and made the 12 hour trip a few times a year. cheers


----------



## NorthernRedneck

plott hound said:


> 12 minutes from thunderbay would be nice,boy i love it up there.spent lots of time east of you in a little town called jellicoe,was lucky to have friends there and made the 12 hour trip a few times a year. cheers



Cool. I was born and raised in Geraldton just west of there. Not much left in jellicoe anymore.


----------



## plott hound

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cool. I was born and raised in Geraldton just west of there. Not much left in jellicoe anymore.


I almost considered moving there when i was younger.was pretty destitute though unless you were retired.after i saw people waiting every morning for the general/liquor store to open i figured it was a real bad idea. thanks for the input and have a merry christmas.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same to you.


----------

